# Cory's siggy



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2017)

Great tribute!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2017)

Lovely tribute.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)

And here is a project of the new avatar ....
















and here his current one but modified ...
















What do you think ?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'll say it again, well done Wojtek. Thanks for doing this


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 31, 2017)

It's nice to see the siggy's back.

Wish his was not a Memorial though. Wish he was still with us.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)

Very nicely done! I never knew Cory but read a bit about him on here. Can't help but think he would truly appreciate both the thought and the effort.


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2017)

Very nice and thank you Wojtek


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2017)

Well done my friend! I like the first series as it reminds me of Blue Skies


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2017)

THX Gents. But please tell me which one would you like to see set.

1 2
3 4

and for the current but modified one ..

A B
C D


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2017)

2 - D, 2 being my preference

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2017)

2 and A, prefere 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2017)

Definitely 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)

THX for your opinions guys. So the no.2 is set for Cory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2017)

You did a good job Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)

THX, Geo.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2017)

yep 2, well done Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2017)

2 for me too. Nice work Wojtek.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2017)

Good choice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2017)

I think we somewhere for our friends that's no longer with us, or they'll disappear with the increasing number of posts, which would be a shame....


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 4, 2017)

I second that! Too many times lost friends have more or less disappeared with hardly a ripple to remember them. Would be lovely to have a place to post remembrances and so forth!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 6, 2017)

Very nice Wojtek. I think the same thing was done for Neill too, if I'm not mistaken. It's a nice tribute to a good couple of guys.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2017)

I agree. Also I have done this for Maximowitz.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2017)

Nice tribute my friend.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2017)

THX.


----------

